# This dog is too cute!



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tq0GryEs...r_embedded#t=51


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

That is too cute.

I guess that dog has figured out what us humans already know....swinging is very relaxing.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Did you see the next one there with the sleep walking dog?







These guys are too funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2BgjH_CtIA


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

how cute


----------

